# Knock knock..



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Blank for a reason.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Heard it.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Blank for a reason.


Blank for a reason who?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nobody answered me last night because it's the 55 + forum. Everybody was in bed after 9 pm.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nobody answered me last night because it's the 55 + forum. Everybody was in bed after 9 pm.


9:10 here


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nobody answered me last night because it's the 55 + forum. Everybody was in bed after 9 pm.


Not true, I was up til the crack of dawn watching beautiful thunderstorms. It's been raining since 5am here.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Knock knock! 
Who's there?
Door bell repair man.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Door bell repair man, who?


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Honey I'm home!


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Fuzzle said:


> Honey I'm home!


Damn you Fuzzle. You just made me spit ice cream on my monitor... 
I really did...


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Ericmopar said:


> Damn you Fuzzle. You just made me spit ice cream on my monitor...
> I really did...


Bah ha ha ha!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Fuzzle said:


> Honey I'm home!


Well be quiet, don't wake up the kids [dogs] and get up here.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Well be quiet, don't wake up the kids [dogs] and get up here.


DJ, I'm a respectable middled aged woman. I don't sin it that's what you are insinuating.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Fuzzle said:


> DJ, I'm a respectable middled aged woman. I don't sin it that's what you are insinuating.


Not at all, I thought I heard you come in the door and yell "honey I'm home". Sorry, I'm getting old and my hearing isn't what it used to be.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Not at all, I thought I heard you come in the door and yell "honey I'm home". Sorry, I'm getting old and my hearing isn't what it used to be.


No excuse! What does a lady have to do to get some respect around here? I am a person of superior quality! I'm well breed, worldly and have tasted the fine wines. Unfortunately my palate is not what it use to be because of the 5 cans of chewing tobacco I went through yesterday.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Knock knock....


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Knock knock....


Oh, hello sir. I was wondering if you heard the good news?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Who's there?


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

cyclelicious said:


> Who's there?


Cycle...


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Cycle who?


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Knock knock...


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Fuzzle said:


> Cycle who?


Cyclelicious Extraordinaire.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Fuzzle said:


> Knock knock...


Who's there?


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Ericmopar said:


> Who's there?


Good afternoon sir, have you heard the good news?


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Fuzzle said:


> Good afternoon sir, have you heard the good news?


Good afternoon sir, have you heard the good news? who?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Ericmopar said:


> Good afternoon sir, have you heard the good news? who?


The Who ?
YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!

(all 50 +++ yrs)


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Ericmopar said:


> ...the crack of dawn ...


 Vertical or horizontal?

And tell Dawn I said "hi".


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

cyclelicious said:


> The Who ?
> YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!
> 
> (all 50 +++ yrs)


Yes, our generation complete with bowling guitar action.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Knock knock.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Ericmopar said:


> Good afternoon sir, have you heard the good news? who?


The good news is I'm passing out some free information!


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Ericmopar said:


> Cyclelicious Extraordinaire.


Yes she is!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

net wurker said:


> Knock knock.


Who's there?


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Who's there?


Dirty.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Fuzzle said:


> The good news is I'm passing out some free information!


Ugh.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

I just wanted to inform you that after the destruction of the wicked, the earth will be made into a paradise and populated forever by righteous humans.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Fuzzle said:


> I just wanted to inform you that after the destruction of the wicked, the earth will be made into a paradise and populated forever by righteous humans.


Is that a religious belief?


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Is that a religious belief?


No.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I keep hearing an echo in here, "knock knock" and I'm not even 50 yet?!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Fuzzle said:


> No.


Knock knock


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Who's there?


Dam, I had a good one when I posted this earlier. I can't remember now.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

net wurker said:


> Dam, I had a good one when I posted this earlier. I can't remember now.


Welcome to the 55+ forum. It's like a never ending discussion with yourself.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Knock knock


We gave at the office!


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Welcome to the 55+ forum. It's like a never ending discussion with yourself.


Dam I'm senile......I thought I was in the 50+ forum.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

net wurker said:


> Dam I'm senile......I thought I was in the 50+ forum.


It used to be the 50+ forum but now it's what ever gets mistyped in.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Welcome to the 55+ forum. It's like a never ending discussion with yourself.


Isn't it scary that we actually find this entertaining?


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Fuzzle said:


> Isn't it scary that we actually find this entertaining?


That's why they call it the second childhood. They should call it the second puberty. :ihih:


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

What have we done to this forum? It use to be a place for the respectable older folks...shame :nono:


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Knock knock!


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Fuzzle said:


> Knock knock!


Who's there?


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

AARP Membership Benefits!


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Fuzzle said:


> AARP Membership Benefits!


I got my AARP card in the mail around my 50th B-day and the very next morning pulled a muscle in my back bending over to put my coffee cup in the dishwasher. Ironic backpain is the worst backpain!


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Knock Knock


----------



## jp08865 (Aug 12, 2014)

Fuzzle said:


> What have we done to this forum? It use to be a place for the respectable older folks...shame :nono:


*Well said !*


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

net wurker said:


> Knock Knock


Who There?


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Fuzzle said:


> Who There?


87 octane.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes…my refrigerator is running.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

I'm bored.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Ericmopar said:


> I'm bored.


Me too .

Knock knock!


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Who dat?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

net wurker said:


> Who dat?


Yoda lady


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Yoda Lady, where?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

net wurker said:


> Yoda Lady, where?


At the club, "Two there always are. No more, No less."


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

cyclelicious said:


> At the club, "Two there always are. No more, No less."


So says Yoda, but when you watch the Clone Wars, you learn different. 
Ya gotta love the little guy though and his memory isn't too bad, considering he's over 900years old.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> At the club, "Two there always are. No more, No less."


At the club for ladies night and you didn't invite me


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

What I want to know is, did Hawg apologize to Cycleicious for the comments about Canadian girls being hairy etc the other day...


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ericmopar said:


> What I want to know is, did Hawg apologize to Cycleicious for the comments about Canadian girls being hairy etc the other day...


Hawg doesn't need to apologize because 'Licious knows Hawg is kidding. In reality, Hawg admires all women, even hairy French-Canadian women.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Hawg said:


> Hawg doesn't need to apologize because 'Licious knows Hawg is kidding. In reality, Hawg admires all women, even hairy French-Canadian women.


I knew you were kidding.
I'm bored again.
I did discover Gyrocopter Girl on YouTube. She has interesting educational videos with Easter Eggs.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Knock knock....anybody up? 

It's 9:00 p.m. mountain time. Time for bed boys and girls.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Hawg proves he's considerate, therefore, he's Canadian  

but he didn't apologize so he's American.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

cyclelicious said:


> Hawg proves he's considerate, therefore, he's Canadian
> 
> but he didn't apologize so he's American.


Hawg is confused after the takeover. As are many of us.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> Hawg proves he's considerate, therefore, he's Canadian
> 
> but he didn't apologize so he's American.


And it's ones like him that give us Americans a bad name.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

cyclelicious said:


> Hawg proves he's considerate, therefore, he's Canadian
> 
> but he didn't apologize so he's American.


Whoa, a Canadian/American?! Could there be such a thing?!


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

Now what happens to bacon?



Hawg said:


> Whoa, a Canadian/American?! Could there be such a thing?!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nobody answered me last night because it's the 55 + forum. Everybody was in bed after 9 pm.


At least I wake up at 5am. For no reason... gah.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

fc said:


> At least I wake up at 5am. For no reason... gah.


So this forum should be called the 5:00 am to 8:00 pm forum.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

fc said:


> At least I wake up at 5am. For no reason... gah.


Is that how the early Spam threads get terminated? LOL


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Knock knock!!!


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Whoniz Thiznere?


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Harry


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Fuzzle said:


> Harry


Harry Who?

I know I'm going to regret this...


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Harry Undersack.

I'm signing off for a while. Work is calling and this forum takes up lots of time. Have fun at Rocktoberfest.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

I've been Fuzzled.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Knock knock.

Who's there?

SRAM XX1 derailleur!


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

You got a new derailleur?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

net wurker said:


> You got a new derailleur?


Apparently it's top secret.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Post now and post heavy. This forum goes to sleep after dark.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

What do you call a guy with no arms and no legs in the mail?



Bill


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

cyclelicious said:


> What do you call a guy with no arms and no legs in the mail?
> 
> Bill


Or Buck...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Knock Knock


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Who's there?


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Ding


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

aling


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Yep I'm a ding-a-ling.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

knock knock!

Too late everyone's in bed because we are all old and need our beauty sleep.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Were back on! What thread is this again?


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Fuzzle said:


> Were back on! What thread is this again?


Isn't aging wonderful. LOL


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Ericmopar said:


> Isn't aging wonderful. LOL


Do I know you?


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Fuzzle said:


> Do I know you?


Yes...
Don't you remember that hot afternoon in Reno?


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Hawg said:


> Whoa, a Canadian/American?! Could there be such a thing?!


Canada and the US are both part of North America. Just sayin'.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Ericmopar said:


> Yes...
> Don't you remember that hot afternoon in Reno?


It's hot all summer long in Reno, can you be more specific, poor girl is probably confused ...


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Nurse Ben said:


> It's hot all summer long in Reno, ...


but it's a dry heat.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Lone Rager said:


> but it's a dry heat.


Until the Monsoon comes up from the Gulf.


----------



## Coastie3202 (Jun 3, 2016)

Get off my lawn.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Knock knock ...


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Sounds like "the judge" needs higher octane…


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Don't get me started on No arms and no Legs

WDYCAMWNAANL on a pile of men WNAANL Victor


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> Sounds like "the judge" needs higher octane&#8230;


LOL
It took me a minute.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

How many armies has the Queen of England?

She has 2 armies.

She also has 2 leggies.


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

"Doors Open"

GDNewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Daves not home, man.


----------

